# [Résolu] Pas de son & Pas d'acceleration 3D ?

## conqueror1733

Bonjour à tous les gentooistes  :Smile: .

Comme vous pouvez le voir dans le titre de ce topic, j'ai un problème avec Alsa et Nvidia :s.

Je tiens à vous signaler que j'ai lu attentivement la documentation et que je l'ai suivi à la lettre  :Wink: .

Donc voici mon problème avec alsa : La carte son ne semble pas être reconnu et purtant il me semble bien avoir compilé le support pour ma carte son dans le noyau (ou en module) =/.

```

le résultat de cat /proc/asound/cards :

cat /proc/asound/cards

--- no soundcards ---
```

```
le résultat de alsamixer, de killall udevd; udevstart :

Desktop conqueror # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

Desktop conqueror # killall udevd; udevstart

Desktop conqueror # alsamixer

alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory

```

 :Confused:  .

Bref voici l résultat d'un lspci -v | grep -i audio

```
Desktop conqueror # lspci -v | grep -i audio

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1)
```

Voilà, sinon j'ai une carte vidéo NVIDIA 7600gt et j'ai installé les bon drivers. Mon xorg.conf est également configuré comme il le faut :s.

Mais voici ce qui se passe quand je lance un jeu-video nécéssitant l'opengl et l'accélération 3D :

```
...loading libGL.so.1:

Calling SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO)...

SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) passed.

QGL_Init: Can't load libGL.so.1 from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: No dynamic GL support in video driver

failed

```

Et pourtant eselect me montre bien :

```
Desktop conqueror # eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   nvidia *

  [2]   xorg-x11

```

En espérant que vous pourrez m'aider  :Smile: Last edited by conqueror1733 on Tue Jun 10, 2008 3:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Pour le son, vérifie que tu as bien activé le module CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL  dans ton noyau.

Le résultat d'un dmesg serait certainement aussi très utile.

Pour le pilote NVIDIA,  réinstalle le.

----------

## conqueror1733

dmesg | grep -i audio ne renvoit rien

```
Desktop conqueror # dmesg | grep -i audio

Desktop conqueror #   
```

mais dmesg | grep -i nvidia si  :Wink: 

```
Desktop conqueror # dmesg | grep -i nvidia

Nvidia board detected. Ignoring ACPI timer override.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  169.09  Fri Jan 11 14:38:28 PST 2008

```

----------

## ghoti

 *conqueror1733 wrote:*   

> dmesg | grep -i audio ne renvoit rien
> 
> ```
> Desktop conqueror # dmesg | grep -i audio
> 
> ...

 

Desintegr parlait de vérifier le support dans le noyau :

grep -i SND_HDA /usr/src/linux/.config

 *Quote:*   

> mais dmesg | grep -i nvidia si 
> 
> ```
> Desktop conqueror # dmesg | grep -i nvidia
> 
> ...

 

Comme dit plus haut : le module existe peut-être mais il est probablement mal installé : réinstalle-le !

[EDIT] pour tester si un module est chargé, on utilise lsmod, pas dmesg !  :Wink: 

----------

## conqueror1733

Après un grep -i SND_HDA /usr/src/linux/.config voici le résultat  :Wink:  :

```
Desktop conqueror # grep -i SND_HDA /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL is not set

```

J'en déduis que le module n'a pas été sélectionné, je vais donc le faire  :Smile: .

Concernant mes drivers nvidia, j'ai beau les réinstaller ça ne marche pas mieux :/

Edit : J'ai compilé mon noyau avec le support intel et maintenant tout semble fonctionner (au niveau audio en tous cas :p)  :Smile: . Merci pour votre aide =)Last edited by conqueror1733 on Sun Jun 08, 2008 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Desintegr

Et essaye de tester simplement l'OpenGL en utilisant glxgears. Le fichier libGL.so.1 n'existe pas sur mon système et l'OpenGL fonctionne très bien.

----------

## conqueror1733

Glxgears foncitonne et me donne le résultat qui suit :

```
49112 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9822.288 FPS
```

----------

## Desintegr

Vu le résultat que tu obtiens, l'OpenGL fonctionne parfaitement.

----------

## conqueror1733

Visiblement oui, mais dans ce cas pourquoi les applications nécéssitant l'openGl refusent-elles de se lancer ? =/

----------

## ghoti

 *Desintegr wrote:*   

> Le fichier libGL.so.1 n'existe pas sur mon système et l'OpenGL fonctionne très bien.

 

Si l'OpenGL fonctionne alors la bibliothèque ibGL.so.1 existe mais peut-être pas où tu crois !  :Wink: 

```
bigben ~ # equery f nvidia-drivers|grep libGL.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.173.14.05
```

```
bigben ~ # ls -l /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so*

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 mai 29 23:06 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so -> libGL.so.173.14.05

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     18 mai 29 23:06 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.173.14.05

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 671684 mai 29 23:06 /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib/libGL.so.173.14.05
```

Dans /etc/ld.so.conf, il y a également ceci :

```
bigben ~ # grep -i nvidia /etc/ld.so.conf

/usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib
```

C'est nécessaire pour que libGL.so soit trouvé.

On pourrait utiliser ldconfig pour rectifier le tir mais perso, je préfère un emerge nvidia-drivers.

----------

## conqueror1733

Merci de ton aide ghoti  :Wink: .

Cependant mon /etc/ld.so.conf porte déjà sur /usr/lib/opengl/nvidia/lib, de plus dans ce répertoire j'ai déjà la libGL.so.1qui porte sur libGl.so.169.* :s.

J'en viens à penser que la librairie fournie avec nvidia-drivers ne contient pas d'accélération 3D =/

----------

## ghoti

Réinstalle quand même nvidia-drivers : ça prend 30 secondes et ainsi, on sera sûr de partir sur de bonnes bases !  :Wink: 

----------

## conqueror1733

Le résultat reste le même :s.

----------

## ghoti

Ok, que donne glxinfo|grep direct   ?

----------

## conqueror1733

Résultat de glxinfo | grep direct :

```
Desktop conqueror # glxinfo | grep direct

direct rendering: Yes
```

Donc l'acceleration 3D est bel et bien activée. Mais pourquoi donc ce programme refuse-t-il de se lancer ? ><

----------

## ghoti

C'est quel programme ?

----------

## conqueror1733

Urban Terror (mais j'ai le même problème avec d'autres jeux opengl)

----------

## ghoti

Essaye de réemerger libsdl  :Wink: 

----------

## conqueror1733

Le résultat reste le même :s.

----------

## ghoti

Bah, je viens de l'installer et ça démarre sans souci. Tu ne serais pas en amd64, des fois ?

----------

## CryoGen

Tu as bien le flag opengl pour libsdl ?

----------

## conqueror1733

Je suis sur un architecture x86, j'utilise donc un système x86 (l'amd64 étant encore trop peu adapté au niveau de slogiciels).

Sinon, en effet j'avais bien oublié de compiler avec l'opiton "opengl" dans ma variable USE.

Cependant, même après recompilation de cette librairie avec "opengl", les résultats sont peu satisfaisants :s :

```
...loading libGL.so.1:

Calling SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO)...

SDL_Init(SDL_INIT_VIDEO) passed.

QGL_Init: Can't load libGL.so.1 from /etc/ld.so.conf or current dir: Failed loading DPMSDisable: /usr/lib/libX11.so.6: undefined symbol: DPMSDisable

failed

----- CL_Shutdown -----

RE_Shutdown( 1 )

-----------------------

```

Bref je pense qu'après une recompilation totale du système avec --newuse ça devrait marcher  :Wink: .

----------

## conqueror1733

Bon, ben ça n'a pas marché :/.

J'ai donc du installer gcc-4.2.* de la branche instable pour compiler le driver de nvidia.com, et maintenant ça marche =)

----------

## ghoti

Bonne nouvelle !  :Smile: 

Donc, c'est (résolu) ?  :Wink: 

----------

## conqueror1733

En effet  :Wink: .

Je vais donc changer le titre de mon sujet pour y mettre le tag résolu  :Wink: .

----------

